# One of my Lemon Tetras Spot



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi; I got one of my Tetras with this rare spot for at least 2 weeks. He is healthy got no strange reactions, is one of the fast swimmers in my 20 gals. tank at the beginning I though was an external parasite and I treat him with every thing from salt to formalin/malachite green but nothing works.






Please Heeelp! I no wanna kill him or let him die he is real strong fish.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

As difficult as it may be, we need a better pic to tell what it might be. It needs to be in focus.


----------



## cidly24 (Sep 9, 2011)

let him out the lank with fishnet.


----------



## sion342 (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

lol, I hope that is not the "better" shot? Need one as close as the first, just in focus.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Is the spot raised? What color and size is it?


----------



## sik-lid (Sep 21, 2011)

Without a decent up close and in focus pic of the little fella your chances of getting a qualified answer are slim to none.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Again where is that agree button?

Really as stated we cant tell from the pics.Keep trying.I know its hard,and may tank up to 100 or so pics just to get one decent one.

But keep trying,please


----------

